# 8dpt - brown blood



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Am 8dpt (3 day transfer). Today I have had some brown blood (tmi but had to push as been a little constipated) and this is when it came out, it was on the tissue on wiping and now i am worried its all over. I tested yesterday and not even a hint of a line though i know it was early as my test date is next monday. Anyone else had this and gone on to have bfp? Thanks x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks so much sweetpea - gives me hope. I had a little red blood after it too but looking back now i do think it may have had something to do with how much i was straining in the loo. It has stopped now so will see what tomorrow brings. Thanks for answering xxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't worry yet - it may have been implantation bleeding - fingers crossed that you get your BFP soon.

Val x


----------

